# Cyprus needs a good website for........



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

As I have been going through the process of preparing to move to Cyprus, it has seemed to me at certain points that there are some resources really lacking on the internet for Cyprus. 

A good example would be for classifieds - there are a lot of Facebook groups for buying/selling used items in Cyprus and I've come across one or two fairly dated looking websites that are pretty much dead, but beyond that, I haven't really found an amazing site for classifieds.

Another example would be used cars - SOME various dealerships have websites that list out a few cars, but I haven't come across any kind of central portal where people can buy/sell used cars - something like Auto Trader Online (Auto Trader UK - New & used cars for sale).

There are some good property websites around which I have been using, which is one of the only areas where I've not thought to myself: "this could be better". 

Just wondering if any of you have come across any situations where you've thought: "there really needs to be a good website for this"? Or perhaps something you've seen that you've thought "this could be better".

Curious to see what people say.

Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As I have been going through the process of preparing to move to Cyprus, it has seemed to me at certain points that there are some resources really lacking on the internet for Cyprus.
> 
> ...



I think we all have been thinking like that, but then realized that the web usage among Cypriots are very limited.

Many reasons for that I think.

Some web-shops exist. Problem is to deliver goods. The street-name system is chaotic. I know streets that exist in at least 3 places in Limassol. Ask a Cypriot about a street address and they mostly have no clue. And if they have, be sure there is no numbers on the houses. 

About classifieds. There is some good ones around. The biggest one must be Free Cyprus classified ads*on www.bazaraki.com: cars, real estate, property, jobs, motorcycles, computers, telephones and much more. Registration free to sell and buy. All free.

A lot of real estate web sites yes, but many not updated for months. 

Cyprus has a long way to go in many ways, but if it is a good idea to go there, I don't really know. Perhaps it is good that one place in the world could be a little behind. That way Cyprus perhaps can keep what I love about Cyprus, the pace of life


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

There is a massive opportunity for web based businesses in Cyprus but the difficulty will be getting the Cypriots to use your site and for them to change the way they do things.

I have tried to start a couple of sites (one of them mind blowing!) but both didn't leave first base and are dead!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> There is a massive opportunity for web based businesses in Cyprus but the difficulty will be getting the Cypriots to use your site and for them to change the way they do things.
> 
> I have tried to start a couple of sites (one of them mind blowing!) but both didn't leave first base and are dead!!


Cyprus can be good for web business, but not in the Cyprus market.

People often forget that Cyprus is a very small market, compared to UK, Germany etc.

payment over internet does not work properly in Cyprus, postal system is chaos, etc

And many are suspicious, as they should be, because of the exploding fraud on Internet


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Cyprus can be good for web business, but not in the Cyprus market.
> 
> People often forget that Cyprus is a very small market, compared to UK, Germany etc.
> 
> ...


They are also traditional people


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> They are also traditional people


Even if we live from Internet business partly, I would say I like it the way it is


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Even if we live from Internet business partly, I would say I like it the way it is


Em.....I do on one hand and don't on the other.

If I want to know the price of something or want information on products/services in Cyprus (whilst in the UK) I look on the internet and they business may have a website. The business I am researching 6/10 times will either:

1) Have no website
2) Their website is out of date
3) No prices are listed
4) They don't list the products they sell.

You then try and contact the business by email and don't get a reply. If there website provided the correct information I wouldn't need to contact them and just get in my car and go and see them.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

One other thing, when you are looking for something and you know that there are companies who provide/sell what you are looking for it's really frustrating when no results come back on Google.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Em.....I do on one hand and don't on the other.
> 
> If I want to know the price of something or want information on products/services in Cyprus (whilst in the UK) I look on the internet and they business may have a website. The business I am researching 6/10 times will either:
> 
> ...


That is how we are used to do. And perhaps Cyprus will be forced to go that road to not be Forgotten as a tourist destination.

You are right, that Cypriots are traditional. I have tried to convince the restaurants in Pissouri Bay to at least have a menu in German and Russian. There is quite many Russians living here and Pissouri Bay has a 4 star hotel with German owner and mostly German customers. But no way, they still trust that the British tourists will drive their business, even if they admit that these customers decrease every year. So I gave up that project. I even registered a domain for it but it is now tucked away.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> That is how we are used to do. And perhaps Cyprus will be forced to go that road to not be Forgotten as a tourist destination.
> 
> You are right, that Cypriots are traditional. I have tried to convince the restaurants in Pissouri Bay to at least have a menu in German and Russian. There is quite many Russians living here and Pissouri Bay has a 4 star hotel with German owner and mostly German customers. But no way, they still trust that the British tourists will drive their business, even if they admit that these customers decrease every year. So I gave up that project. I even registered a domain for it but it is now tucked away.


Very stubborn people :confused2:

They hate change! 

For example, where the UK is at the moment (in terms of online activity/eCommerce websites) Cyprus will be eventually catch up, but in about 20 years time! :fingerscrossed:

When the older generation retire and hand things down to younger people this is when Cyprus will catch up with the rest of us. 

I have loads of ideas of websites in Cyprus which could work but it's convincing the businesses there to try something new!

Shame about your website!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Em.....I do on one hand and don't on the other.
> 
> If I want to know the price of something or want information on products/services in Cyprus (whilst in the UK) I look on the internet and they business may have a website. The business I am researching 6/10 times will either:
> 
> ...


Whilst not the solution, this Forum goes a little way towards filling that gap. There have been numerous threads based around 'where can I buy...' or 'how much is...'


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Whilst not the solution, this Forum goes a little way towards filling that gap. There have been numerous threads based around 'where can I buy...' or 'how much is...'


For a very small group of Expats living here yes. There is also a number of Facebook groups for the same purpose. But for the normal tourist that want more info, there is not much. And Cyprus will NEVER be able to live on the expats, they need to expand the tourism business, soon nothing else is left


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We have no solution!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> We have no solution!


If you had, you would be employed by the president, with a very good salary


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

A really interesting discussion going on here. Its interesting to see.

Serbia, where I currently reside, had a similar attitude towards the internet when I first arrived six years ago. I would dare say it was even more backward here. 

Its taken a lot of time, but I have seen a variety of websites pop up over the years that have, properly marketed, become quite succesful in the country. I own some of them.

I am pondering whether I want to take on the same battle within Cyprus. There are always going to be the people that are stuck in their ways but, as with Serbia, I believe the key is in targetting the right demographics. 

If it worked here, I think it'll work there too.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> A really interesting discussion going on here. Its interesting to see.
> 
> Serbia, where I currently reside, had a similar attitude towards the internet when I first arrived six years ago. I would dare say it was even more backward here.
> 
> ...


You are welcome to try. Many has done before, and many will do after you. It is your money and time, you do what you want with it


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I run a Web Development company and could put together a tidy concept in a month or so and start marketing it but I know it just wouldn't make any money and it would take an age for it to get any decent traffic.

As Bawatch says "it's your money and give it ago"

I would love to crack Cyprus and run a leading website but I think it would need €loads to do it properly.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> I run a Web Development company and could put together a tidy concept in a month or so and start marketing it but I know it just wouldn't make any money and it would take an age for it to get any decent traffic.
> 
> As Bawatch says "it's your money and give it ago"
> 
> I would love to crack Cyprus and run a leading website but I think it would need €loads to do it properly.


I have worked with and followed the Internet since before it was graphic, when the windows version was 3.0 and 1 mb of RAM cost 250 euro. We have done good business on Internet in Sweden Spain and Germany but here I don't think we would survive.

Internet is not so much used here and if you compare the salaries many has with the price of Internet you understand why


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Like I said, Serbia had the same issues when I first arrived and there was certainly some trial and error on finding the correct way to approach the problem, however, I cracked it eventually. 

The same approaches might work in Cyprus, they might not - it might end up that some work nd some do not. I like the old proverb: "Better to have tried and failed than never to have tried at all". 

Just because no one else has cracked it before, doesn't mean someone else won't. The only thing that can be said for sure is that the methods previously used to try and crack it, simply didn't work.

@ Simon - can you PM me with some information about your company and your own personal skills as a developer? Perhaps a portfolio? We should meet sometime when I arrive in Cyprus so I can give you some information on my approaches. It could end up being something you want to partner with me on.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> I have worked with and followed the Internet since before it was graphic, when the windows version was 3.0 and 1 mb of RAM cost 250 euro.


Hehe the good old days. My first computer was a 486DX2 with I think 2 megabytes of RAM and a stunning 500mb hard drive, running Windows 3.1. Oh how things have come along since then. 14 years late and I think I have about 10 terabytes of storage capacity under my roof now - thats 10737418240 megabytes! And I dare say it cost less than that old 500mb hard drive cost back in the day.

EDIT: Actually i'm mistaken. My first "computer" was a Dragon 64.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zach21uk said:


> Like I said, Serbia had the same issues when I first arrived and there was certainly some trial and error on finding the correct way to approach the problem, however, I cracked it eventually. The same approaches might work in Cyprus, they might not - it might end up that some work nd some do not. I like the old proverb: "Better to have tried and failed than never to have tried at all". Just because no one else has cracked it before, doesn't mean someone else won't. The only thing that can be said for sure is that the methods previously used to try and crack it, simply didn't work. @ Simon - can you PM me with some information about your company and your own personal skills as a developer? Perhaps a portfolio? We should meet sometime when I arrive in Cyprus so I can give you some information on my approaches. It could end up being something you want to partner with me on.


Hi, I'm not a Developer. I have a team of 9 Developers working for me in the UK.

We operate in Drupal and focus on high end builds with integrations, where the real money is.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Hehe the good old days. My first computer was a 486DX2 with I think 2 megabytes of RAM and a stunning 500mb hard drive, running Windows 3.1. Oh how things have come along since then. 14 years late and I think I have about 10 terabytes of storage capacity under my roof now - thats 10737418240 megabytes! And I dare say it cost less than that old 500mb hard drive cost back in the day.
> 
> EDIT: Actually i'm mistaken. My first "computer" was a Dragon 64.


I thought you said you are 26


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I am. The Dragon 64 was given to me in 1996 when I was 8 years old, by my grandfather. A hand-me-down. The 486DX2 in 1998 when I was 10 - another hand me down. When I was 12 I got given a Pentium 2 i believe it was, around 200mhz clock speed. At 13 I got a paper round and saved up for like a year and was able to build my first "proper" system at age 14, an AMD Duron 1.2ghz system with like a gig of RAM. I went upwards from here.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> We operate in Drupal and focus on high end builds with integrations, where the real money is.


We do exactly the same, and our focus is not on the local market at all. We do pick up some local business, but that is more incidental and doing favors for friends.

Convincing people that they need a site for their business is hard enough, but most have a nephew or something that will do a job for a few hundred euro. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> We do exactly the same, and our focus is not on the local market at all. We do pick up some local business, but that is more incidental and doing favors for friends.
> 
> Convincing people that they need a site for their business is hard enough, but most have a nephew or something that will do a job for a few hundred euro.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Tell me about it!

We are pricing up a job currently which costs about the same price as my apartment in Pissouri  - this build is using Magento though; all good!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Now I'm going to add my opinion to the discussion about the adoption of web sites in Cyprus. I'm rather looking at it from a business sense rather than as a techie as my techie days are behind me now - the first computer I worked on was a LEO III.

The Republic of Cyprus has a population of around 840,000. At least 100,000 of these are ex-pats of different nationalities. Of the remainder I will guestimate that discounting children and the aged population you may have 350,000 prime purchasing adults. Of these you can rest assured that delivery logistics will eliminate at least 50%, for example why buy women's fashion items online if you have to go to town to collect them? You may as well go to the shop yourself. I'm now down to 175,000. Whatever you do a sizeable number of these would not purchase online on principle, fear etc so you are left with an available audience of say, 100,000. This in a society that still embraces cash and naturally leans to haggling over prices preferring face to face contact.

To get to these you have to persuade them to buy your product online and if you can get 10% to do that you'll be doing well. After all a large number won't have broadband or even a phone line, this is a mobile based society. Is a possible audience of 10,000 worth building sites and the underlying infrastructure for?

How will any hard product reach them? The postal service is dire, most small villages, like mine out in the sticks have no postal delivery at all. Equally the courier services don't deliver out here. Add to these the problem of returns, guarantees and service and to my mind it's easy to see why online purchasing has not taken off.

Those are my thoughts and I shall now sit back and wait for those who haven't experienced a failing site here or even been here, to tell me why I'm wrong. 

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Now I'm going to add my opinion to the discussion about the adoption of web sites in Cyprus. I'm rather looking at it from a business sense rather than as a techie as my techie days are behind me now - the first computer I worked on was a LEO III.
> 
> The Republic of Cyprus has a population of around 840,000. At least 100,000 of these are ex-pats of different nationalities. Of the remainder I will guestimate that discounting children and the aged population you may have 350,000 prime purchasing adults. Of these you can rest assured that delivery logistics will eliminate at least 50%, for example why buy women's fashion items online if you have to go to town to collect them? You may as well go to the shop yourself. I'm now down to 175,000. Whatever you do a sizeable number of these would not purchase online on principle, fear etc so you are left with an available audience of say, 100,000. This in a society that still embraces cash and naturally leans to haggling over prices preferring face to face contact.
> 
> ...


Several very good points Pete; however to run a website in Cyprus you don't need to sell to local people and just expats only. 

The couple of ideas I have don't involve selling to these people and no delivery is required but for ecommerce websites I can now fully understand where the problems occur. It's the same as in Pissouri; we have no real postal service like in the UK. Things get sent to the village postoffice where post gets distributed, which is quite nice


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Several very good points Pete; however to run a website in Cyprus you don't need to sell to local people and just expats only.
> 
> It's the same as in Pissouri; we have no real postal service like in the UK. Things get sent to the village postoffice where post gets distributed, which is quite nice


I take your point about running a site here for an audience abroad. I guess my mindset is locked onto hard products. If you have something else it may work but the original discussion was based on serving the Cyprus population.

You're lucky to have a village post office. Small villages like mine get post delivered to the coffee shop who puts it in the PO boxes. If it won't fit it waits in the coffee shop until you enquire. There is no delivery service at all.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Pete, you make good points but then so does SWJ as well. 

I think that if you were intending to start a website as your sole business with a target audience that only consisted of the Cypriot market, you'd be pretty much (moderated) - especially if you invested a high amount of capital into the start up of that business.

However, if you have the skillset yourself, it is not nessesary to invest much money, nor a lot of time either and if you are running the website purely as an ancillary business, as one of many sources of income, then even if it only generates a couple thousand a year, its still worthwhile, especially if it pretty much "runs itself". Now if you have two or three websites that are bringing in a couple thousand a year, its even more worthwhile.

If the goal is to run a single business and expect huge amounts of profit, then it'll never work.

@ Pete, not sure who you were referring to specifically, but I am 50% cypriot and have spent significant amounts of time in Cyprus in the past. I have family all over the island. I haven't been over for a few years, nor have I lived there before, hence all the questions I ask. Just saying.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Now I'd like to ask a a question. Having already said that I think of sites selling hard products that need delivery, the inference is that this need not be the case. I've been trying to think of what these sites are selling and came up with:

Bookings serviced elsewhere
Betting & Gambling
Pornography
Get rich quick schemes & other scams
Information sites
Web site creation

Can anyone enlighten me on what else there might be?

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Pete, you make good points but then so does SWJ as well.
> 
> I think that if you were intending to start a website as your sole business with a target audience that only consisted of the Cypriot market, you'd be pretty much fooked - especially if you invested a high amount of capital into the start up of that business.
> 
> ...


I kind of thought that the discussion was about websites to make a living. That is not what 2 or 3 sites bringing in a couple of thousand a year is.

So is there a goal available to run a single business that makes a reasonable living this way? It appears not.

Zach, I was not referring to anyone specifically or I would have referred to them specifically. Forums are notorious for having experts that know nothing about the discussion they are having, rather less so on this one I'm glad to say !!! No offence intended.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Now I'd like to ask a a question. Having already said that I think of sites selling hard products that need delivery, the inference is that this need not be the case. I've been trying to think of what these sites are selling and came up with:
> 
> Bookings serviced elsewhere
> Betting & Gambling
> ...


Well, in addition to the ones you mentioned, other virtual goods might include:

eBooks and digital media distribution (think of things netflix but on a smaller scale)
Online advertising (selling cars, property, classifieds, jobs etc, most typically offer a premium option)
Online education platforms (more and more of these popping up that offer actual degrees etc)
Online ticket sales

These would typically be the main legitimate options, but there are literally hundreds of other options. 

Even sites that are purely information only can be monetized - the amount of money that you'll generate depends hugely on what kind of traffic the site gets. Google Adsense is an example of a service that allows you to monetize.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I kind of thought that the discussion was about websites to make a living. That is not what 2 or 3 sites bringing in a couple of thousand a year is.
> 
> So is there a goal available to run a single business that makes a reasonable living this way? It appears not.


I was definetly not intending this topic to be about earning a living. 

As you pointed out and as I agreed, I think that the viability of a website to generate SIGNIFICANT funds within the Cypriot market is probably quite low. Never say never as they say, but based on your numbers regarding population which I tend to agree with, it does seem unlikely. As an ancilliary business generating smaller amounts of revenue, its possible. If you are lucky enough to build 4 or 5 websites that pull in 2-3k a year, then you are getting into the realms of livable income, but identifying 5 online markets which are untapped in Cyprus is probably an impossibility. 

I really just wanted to determine what people think is "needed" in terms of websites in Cyprus, or what is missing. That was my only intent for this.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zach21uk said:


> I was definetly not intending this topic to be about earning a living.
> 
> As you pointed out and as I agreed, I think that the viability of a website to generate SIGNIFICANT funds within the Cypriot market is probably quite low. Never say never as they say, but based on your numbers regarding population which I tend to agree with, it does seem unlikely. As an ancilliary business generating smaller amounts of revenue, its possible. If you are lucky enough to build 4 or 5 websites that pull in 2-3k a year, then you are getting into the realms of livable income, but identifying 5 online markets which are untapped in Cyprus is probably an impossibility.
> 
> I really just wanted to determine what people think is "needed" in terms of websites in Cyprus, or what is missing. That was my only intent for this.


Not impossible, but bl00dy difficult


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> So is there a goal available to run a single business that makes a reasonable living this way? It appears not.
> Pete


IMO yes you can run a single website and earn a living from it; but you need to run it properly and offer something interesting, unique and professional. The site would also need to have something special for the visitor to want to return to it. 

It can be done :thumb:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> IMO yes you can run a single website and earn a living from it; but you need to run it properly and offer something interesting, unique and professional. The site would also need to have something special for the visitor to want to return to it.
> 
> It can be done :thumb:


I would say, not in the Cyprus market. I have many friends among the Cypriots in the Pissouri area and having discussions with them about different things you realize that they are light-years behind us.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> I would say, not in the Cyprus market. I have many friends among the Cypriots in the Pissouri area and having discussions with them about different things you realize that they are light-years behind us.


Markos is doing his bit and trying to bring them into the 21st century though


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Markos is doing his bit and trying to bring them into the 21st century though


I'd say they need bringing into the 20th century first before jumping to the 21st


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Markos is doing his bit and trying to bring them into the 21st century though


Markos is a very good friend and he has many good ideas but even the Foutas family name does not seem to help


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Markos is a very good friend and he has many good ideas but even the Foutas family name does not seem to help


Do the Council still refuse to run the Cyprus nights in the Square on Wednesday's???

We are going out in a couple of months - haven't been out yet this year...


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> ...you'd be pretty much fooked...


My Grandma taught me that if you can't say it without swearing, it isn't worth sharing. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Do the Council still refuse to run the Cyprus nights in the Square on Wednesday's???
> 
> We are going out in a couple of months - haven't been out yet this year...


It seems to be on Friday*s everything happen now, a lot of "look alikes" and such shows. We dont fancz to go out, but we hear them a lot for free


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> It seems to be on Friday*s everything happen now, a lot of "look alikes" and such shows. We dont fancz to go out, but we hear them a lot for free


Fakes! 

I don't understand the Council, and how they think!!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Fakes!
> 
> I don't understand the Council, and how they think!!!


or the restaurants sometime. They have the same shows 3 times a month and are surprised why there is no people the second time, the first time was full. 

Council does not think, at least not on how to attract tourists and expats


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> or the restaurants sometime. They have the same shows 3 times a month and are surprised why there is no people the second time, the first time was full. Council does not think, at least not on how to attract tourists and expats


Nothing changes then. The Cyprus nights in the square are good and the atmosphere is great but they have not changed what they do for many years


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

If only their shops had websites such as Jumbo? I use the web a lot to compare prices between here and the U.k and often order from Ebay or Amazon as their products are often either cheaper or there is more choice. Secondhand cars still are very expensive here although I am being told it is improving(?) a central site would be useful as many of the car sales places here could post on there. Cyprus is supposed to be part of Europe but is stuck in a time warp


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:focus:
Can we leave discussions of nights out in Pissouri out of this thread please


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi folks, we are back in town!

To answer Zach "I really just wanted to determine what people think is "needed" in terms of websites in Cyprus, or what is missing. That was my only intent for this".

My very personal opinion is, nothing is needed and nothing is missing - I like it just as it is,
although I have no problem with anybody trying to set something up so long as I'm not bombarded with online junk mail and other requests for me to sign up for something I don't want.
Like many others I'm retired so have the time and actually like looking round the shops when I need something. It also gives me a chance to meet and talk to others (in real face to face terms) rather than sit at home typing on my box in isolation, as I'm doing now!

Good luck but don't count on me, that leaves you 9,999 to target (from Pete's market analysis)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

debs21 said:


> If only their shops had websites such as Jumbo? I use the web a lot to compare prices between here and the U.k and often order from Ebay or Amazon as their products are often either cheaper or there is more choice. Secondhand cars still are very expensive here although I am being told it is improving(?) a central site would be useful as many of the car sales places here could post on there. Cyprus is supposed to be part of Europe but is stuck in a time warp


You've answered your own question!! If all the shops had websites customers like you would use them to ensure they got best prices from abroad.

Commercial suicide!!!

Long may Cyprus's time warp allow this country to have it's delightful quality of life which is why most of us ex-pats are here.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> :focus:
> Can we leave discussions of nights out in Pissouri out of this thread please


Yes Boss! :gossip:


----------



## Pedrospete (Sep 3, 2014)

I did have a website running for 5 years shut it down 2 weeks ago the problems I had many of the business's were still in Fax mode this was mainly in the Marine sector DFMR hundreds of e mails sent to Government buildings even to the directors office. Sailors were in the waters say I day out and coming to Cyprus and needed a point of entry. Many had to turn back or went on to the north Kapaz Marina. Just did not get any reply's to any of the e-mails ??? very sad indeed.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Ummmmm........ok.....


----------



## Pedrospete (Sep 3, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Ummmmm........ok.....


Even a local well known bank ( H ) had 1500 e mails unopened but that going back a couple of years :fingerscrossed: it may be better now.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Coversation with a builder's supply shop in Paphos...
Me - "I note from your website that you supply composite timber decking planks - can you send me details of sizes, colour chart, installation instructions, quantities etc, 'cos there's no info on the website?"

Him - " No, sorry no catalogues, and we are running short on stock, mate, but got some 6" planks, sort of greyish brown colour. But we have a good quantity of grey/brown composite timber squares, also greenish blue ones at a special price 30eu /m2 ??"

Me- "About the planks, I need 20m2, which for 150mm wide, 3m lengths (doing some quick mental arithmetic) I reckon comes to about 50 planks? - have you got that many?"

Him - "Dunno mate, I haven't counted them lately"

Me (frustrated)- " How DO you sell them!"

Him - " By the metre, mate"

Me- " No - how do you MANAGE to sell them?"


----------

